# Six items of Correspondence Confusion



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear Members,

I am applying for my wife FLR(M) following Entry clearance spouse visa. I am trying to understand the six items of correspondence requirements. I have

Tenancy agreements, bank statements, council tax and water bills in our name which covers the period from her arrival till her renewal date.

I receive yearly water bills and council tax and bank statements every month. Tenancy agreements are each year as well.

I want to know if the tenancy agreements, council tax and water bills are considered as one item or more than one item.

For example council tax bills.

2013 -2014 (1 bill)
2014-2015 (1 bill)
2015-2016 (1 bill)

So would that be considered as one item (3 bills in total) of correspondence over 2 years or 3 items of correspondence over 2 years.

Thank you very much.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am applying for my wife FLR(M) following Entry clearance spouse visa. I am trying to understand the six items of correspondence requirements. I have
> 
> ...


The most recent bills are the ones too submit. Previous years do not count.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> The most recent bills are the ones too submit. Previous years do not count.


Thank you very much for the reply. She came in July 2013 and visa expire in March 2016. So in need to provide bills which covers this time. So in this case what I mentioned above will be required as those bills will cover that period? Also the FLRM says items spread over two years.

I hope you understand my point.

Thank you


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. She came in July 2013 and visa expire in March 2016. So in need to provide bills which covers this time. So in this case what I mentioned above will be required as those bills will cover that period? Also the FLRM says items spread over two years.
> 
> I hope you understand my point.
> 
> Thank you


6 items in joint names within the last 2 years are required, and can be from no more than 3 Billers. In other words 2 Council Tax bills, 2 Water Bills and 2 Power bills all within the last 2 years,would be accepted.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> 6 items in joint names within the last 2 years are required, and can be from no more than 3 Billers. In other words 2 Council Tax bills, 2 Water Bills and 2 Power bills all within the last 2 years,would be accepted.


Thank you so much for your reply and clearing the confusion. I was under the impression that all the bills for example Council Tax bills will be considered as 1 item. Now I understand that each council tax bill is considered as a separate item. 


Thank you so much.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

skyf said:


> The most recent bills are the ones too submit. Previous years do not count.


This is incorrect regarding Council Tax bills. You may use one per year for multiple years to prove co-habitation. I know this for a fact, as I used 2012-2013, 2013-2014, 2014-2015 Council Tax bills when I applied for ILR at a premium appointment in October 2014 and there was no problem with my using all three of them.

ETA: I also used one joint bank statement and two single addressed items each for both myself and my husband to make up the 6 proofs of cohabitation (i.e. one single addressed item from myself and one for my husband from around the same time period equals 1 joint addressed piece of mail, and if we didn't have 6 joint addressed pieces of post, we could submit 6 pieces of single addressed post each [12 pieces in total] from the time period we were claiming for make up the 6 pieces of joint addressed post) and there were no problems with what we supplied being accepted.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

skyf said:


> 6 items in joint names within the last 2 years are required, and can be from no more than 3 Billers. In other words 2 Council Tax bills, 2 Water Bills and 2 Power bills all within the last 2 years,would be accepted.


Is it correct to say 'no more than three billers'? My impression is that the correspondence must be official and from at least three different sources.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is incorrect regarding Council Tax bills. You may use one per year for multiple years to prove co-habitation. I know this for a fact, as I used 2012-2013, 2013-2014, 2014-2015 Council Tax bills when I applied for ILR at a premium appointment in October 2014 and there was no problem with my using all three of them.
> 
> ETA: I also used one joint bank statement and two single addressed items each for both myself and my husband to make up the 6 proofs of cohabitation and there was no problems with it being accepted.


Thank you so much for you advice and I really appreciate it. Reading the advice from all the members, I am not confused anymore so thank you for that.

I will submit the following.

1. 3 Council Tax Bills ( considered two items)
2. 3 Water Bills (Considered two items)
3. 3 Tenancy Agreements (considered two items)


So I will be fine now. I just wish that Home Office could include some example on these things to make it clear and not confuse people.

Thank you


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is incorrect regarding Council Tax bills. You may use one per year for multiple years to prove co-habitation. I know this for a fact, as I used 2012-2013, 2013-2014, 2014-2015 Council Tax bills when I applied for ILR at a premium appointment in October 2014 and there was no problem with my using all three of them.
> 
> ETA: I also used one joint bank statement and two single addressed items each for both myself and my husband to make up the 6 proofs of cohabitation (i.e. one single addressed item from myself and one for my husband from around the same time period equals 1 joint addressed piece of mail, and if we didn't have 6 joint addressed pieces of post, we could submit 6 pieces of single addressed post each [12 pieces in total] from the time period we were claiming for make up the 6 pieces of joint addressed post) and there were no problems with what we supplied being accepted.


Sorry to disagree. See subsequent post following OP's qualification.
The notes on page 62 of FLR (M) version 04/15 state correspondence spread evenly over the 2 years" As Council Tax Bills are produced Annually it would be outside what is asked to include any earlier CT bills i.e any before January 2014 of Council Tax year 2013-14. The OP had made specific mention of other accounts and for ease of explanation those were used as an example. Of course, they are quite at liberty to include other joint accounts like bank statements,insurance documents etc to make up the 6 required.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

skyf said:


> Sorry to disagree. See subsequent post following OP's qualification.
> The notes on page 62 of FLR (M) version 04/15 state correspondence spread evenly over the 2 years" As Council Tax Bills are produced Annually it would be outside what is asked to include any earlier CT bills i.e any before January 2014 of Council Tax year 2013-14. The OP had made specific mention of other accounts and for ease of explanation those were used as an example. Of course, they are quite at liberty to include other joint accounts like bank statements,insurance documents etc to make up the 6 required.


Feel free to agree or disagree.. I'm just going by _my personal experiences_ applying for ILR via a same-day appointment. I submitted what I submitted and nothing was made of it.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Feel free to agree or disagree.. I'm just going by _my personal experiences_ applying for ILR via a same-day appointment. I submitted what I submitted and nothing was made of it.


Thank you very much for the informationa nd I will provide the previous bills to cover the period in question. Also can you let me know when my wife apply for ILR after 5 years in 2018. Do I need to meet the £18600 requirements similiar to the extension on FLRM or do I need to show i have been earning £18600 from the 1st year of the 5 year period. This is what it says on the GOV. website which is a bit confusing for me.

If you’re on the 5-year route you’ll need to prove you have at least:

£18,600 for each year for you
£22,400 if you’re including 1 child
£2,400 for each additional child

I am concerned as who knows what happens in the next year regarding the job but for the time being it is fine.

Thank you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In regards to the income requirement, _you *do*_ need to show an £18.6k annual income (or whatever it is in 2 years), but a) not for the entire 5 year period (just the year preceding year like when you applied for a spouse visa and FLR(M)... 6 months of payslips and bank statements to back up your claim are required) and b) the proof of income can come from either you alone or your wife alone or you _and_ your wife together (i.e. if you earned £17k p.a. and she earns £3k p.a. at a casual job, you can combine your incomes to show you meet the income requirement) ... the Home Office is just interested that the minimum is (legally) met according to their guidance.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Feel free to agree or disagree.. I'm just going by _my personal experiences_ applying for ILR via a same-day appointment. I submitted what I submitted and nothing was made of it.


Civilised exchange of views and experiences is always preferable to open ridicule. Your experience, regarding documents, was different to our same day appointment in November. Can only suggest the difference may have been because you were applying ILR and our was FLR. There may be subtle differences in requirements. 
FLR(M) applicants would have difficulty to produce correspondence in both names or singly, spanning more than the previous 2 years or so.
The other possibility could be ECO's have flexibility when considering documents submitted?


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> In regards to the income requirement, _you *do*_ need to show an £18.6k annual income (or whatever it is in 2 years), but a) not for the entire 5 year period (just the year preceding year like when you applied for a spouse visa and FLR(M)... 6 months of payslips and bank statements to back up your claim are required) and b) the proof of income can come from either you alone or your wife alone or you _and_ your wife together (i.e. if you earned £17k p.a. and she earns £3k p.a. at a casual job, you can combine your incomes to show you meet the income requirement) ... the Home Office is just interested that the minimum is (legally) met according to their guidance.


Thank you for your reply and I really appreciate it. So can you confirm if I have got it right. For example,


1. My wife gets the 1st extension (after entry clearance) which expires on 5 July 2018.
2. Now When she apply for the ILR in 2018 am I correct to say that I should be working on £18600 before the application? Like I started a new role within the same company started on 5th July 2017.
3. I do not have to show what I have earned since her arrival in UK in July 2013.


I hope you understand my point.

Also can you help me on employment letter format. I have received my letter which fulfills all the requirements and the details required. I stared working with this company from 2011 and then from April 2015 I was promoted as a shop manager earning the salary plus bonus payments which meets the requirements. However, on the letter it says XX is employed by the company as a shop manager. His salaried employment in this position started in April 2015. It does not say that I have been working since 2011 in different job roles and then got promoted. I am not sure if that can cause any issues or not.

Please advise.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> Civilised exchange of views and experiences is always preferable to open ridicule. Your experience, regarding documents, was different to our same day appointment in November. Can only suggest the difference may have been because you were applying ILR and our was FLR. There may be subtle differences in requirements.
> FLR(M) applicants would have difficulty to produce correspondence in both names or singly, spanning more than the previous 2 years or so.
> The other possibility could be ECO's have flexibility when considering documents submitted?


I do understand your point as well but let me pit the exact details of the council tax bills I am submitting so you can have a better understanding of the bills.

1. Wife came in July 2013 and visa expire in March 2016. Now keeping the requirements of the correspondence in mind, 

"Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years"

Now according to my understanding, "six items that you have been living together since your last grant of leave" would not apply to me as my wife came on a entry clearance visa and did not have a leave visa. However, the second applies to me (or from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years).



Now the council Tax bills I am supplying are as follows (3 items of correspondence).

1. 2013/2014 DATED (10-7-2013) (covers 1.4.2013-31.3.2014)
2. 2014/2015 DATED (27-02-2014) (covers 1.4.2014-31.3.2015)
3. 2015/2016 DATED (26-2-2015) (covers 1.4.2015-31.3.2016) 

If I do not supply the first bill then the 2013 period would not be covered.
If I do not supply the 3rd bill then the 2015 period would not be covered.

Same applies to Water bills and tenancy agreements.


I hope that I have explained correctly.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The proof of income is _current_ (i.e. within the 12 months prior to the date of application) and _*not*_ retroactive to when your wife arrived.

In regards to the employment letter that you have, if it specifies that you would be earning at least £18.6k p.a. as of the start of your April 2015 start date, it should be fine.. the letter shows that you're gainfully employed and since you'll not be applying until late June/July 2016 (i.e you'll be in your current role for >1 year) and you have payslips showing £1550/monthly (or more, if you've received pay increases), this is all that the Home Office interested in (i.e. they only care that you are earning the minimum required amount - they're not interested in your pay increases or the rate at which they might occur).

When your wife goes for ILR, the same applies. You or her or you and her jointly need to prove the £18.6k income requirement for the 12 months immediately preceding the date of application and _not_ retroactively to her arrival in 2013.

ETA: If, in 2017, you happen to start a new role within your _current_ company that pays £18.6k p.a. or more, then your current letter would still suffice, as you are still working for the same company and your payslips would reflect the new income that you are earning (again, the Home Office is only interested in whether or not you are meeting the bottom line, and pay increases and promotions are not of importance to them).

When your wife applies for citizenship through naturalisation (which can be done as soon as ILR has been granted), _there is *no need to prove income levels of any kind*_... she has to fill out a long-ish form that asks about her and her history (some brief information on her parents, where she was born, her work and travel history etc) and pay a small ransom to the Home Office, but beyond that, there are no questions about income.

Good luck!


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The proof of income is _current_ (i.e. within the 12 months prior to the date of application) and _*not*_ retroactive to when your wife arrived.
> 
> In regards to the employment letter that you have, if it specifies that you would be earning at least £18.6k p.a. as of the start of your April 2015 start date, it should be fine.. the letter shows that you're gainfully employed and since you'll not be applying until late June/July 2016 (i.e you'll be in your current role for >1 year) and you have payslips showing £1550/monthly (or more, if you've received pay increases), this is all that the Home Office interested in (i.e. they only care that you are earning the minimum required amount - they're not interested in your pay increases or the rate at which they might occur).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your explanation.

I have another thread where Joppa helped me out on meeting the financial requirements. I am applying for my wife's visa in January 2016. I am supplying July 2015 to December 2015 payslips along with the letter and bank statements. Joppa explained that (The way the home office calculate the salary) you show 6 months earned prior to the date and 6 months will be earned after the date of application. I was having difficulties in understanding that as i thought I had to show that I have earned 18600 before apply. In reality I would have earned 18600 by March 2016 (starting the current role in April 2015).


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> I do understand your point as well but let me pit the exact details of the council tax bills I am submitting so you can have a better understanding of the bills.
> 
> 1. Wife came in July 2013 and visa expire in March 2016. Now keeping the requirements of the correspondence in mind,
> 
> ...


Appreciate you wish to get it absolutely right. You have to provide information to the ECO to confirm you have been living together permanently, from a certain date. Council Tax bills are one item, and unless you have enjoyed more than one Tenancy since your wife's arrival, the Tenancy she moved into on arrival should have either her showing as joint or a recognition from the Landlord of her presence from a given date. If it has always been the same Property then that will only be 1 document.
Considering the previous posts, WCC Girl's differing experience to ours, suggest correspondence in Joint names as follows are submitted
3 CT bills
1 tenancy Agreement ( from July 2013) If you have had sequential Tenancy's, these 
will need to be attached 
2 Water Bills

and additionally 1 further item of correspondence ( power account, phone bill etc)

This makes 7 items which allows for any doubt as to the acceptance of one CT bill.

The notes do say correspondence to be spread out over the 2 years.

Hope this helps as otherwise you will be bogged down in confusion.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> Appreciate you wish to get it absolutely right. You have to provide information to the ECO to confirm you have been living together permanently, from a certain date. Council Tax bills are one item, and unless you have enjoyed more than one Tenancy since your wife's arrival, the Tenancy she moved into on arrival should have either her showing as joint or a recognition from the Landlord of her presence from a given date. If it has always been the same Property then that will only be 1 document.
> Considering the previous posts, WCC Girl's differing experience to ours, suggest correspondence in Joint names as follows are submitted
> 3 CT bills
> 1 tenancy Agreement ( from July 2013) If you have had sequential Tenancy's, these
> ...



Thank you for your reply. Tenancy agreements I am supplying are as follows (joint names).

1. From 1-7-13 to 30-6-14
2. From 1-7-14 to 30-6-15
3. From 1-7-15 to 30-6-16

Based on this, I am under the impression that it will be considered as either 2 or 3 items. Correct me if I am wrong.

The Water rates bills are the same year and covering the same amount of period (little bit different dates but cover her entire period).


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Tenancy agreements I am supplying are as follows (joint names).
> 
> 1. From 1-7-13 to 30-6-14
> 2. From 1-7-14 to 30-6-15
> ...


That should be fine.

Best of luck


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> That should be fine.
> 
> Best of luck



I am really thankful to everybody and really appreciate the time everybody is taking to help me out. I just can not explain how stressful is this FLR(M) procedure is. It is not complicated but little things as discussed do make people wonder what the hell is wrong with this government and why can't we just marry and live without any issues or these restrictions with a non-EEA person. Absolutely ridiculous to imagine if we are still going to have this job earning 18600 for future. After she gets the visa, I might not have this job and be unemployed and claim benefits but near the time of ILR, I might find a job and earn the money and get the ILR. Who knows what is going to happen in coming years.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> I am really thankful to everybody and really appreciate the time everybody is taking to help me out. I just can not explain how stressful is this FLR(M) procedure is. It is not complicated but little things as discussed do make people wonder what the hell is wrong with this government and why can't we just marry and live without any issues or these restrictions with a non-EEA person. Absolutely ridiculous to imagine if we are still going to have this job earning 18600 for future. After she gets the visa, I might not have this job and be unemployed and claim benefits but near the time of ILR, I might find a job and earn the money and get the ILR. Who knows what is going to happen in coming years.


Think Positive. You may win the Lottery next week if you do it!!


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> Think Positive. You may win the Lottery next week if you do it!!


I wish so no more hassle.

Can you guys also help me for the benefits query.

I receive CTC, WTC and CB. All claimed by me but as for the claiming purposes both names on the claim form. I read the Public Funds guidance and I understand claiming those not an issue as I made the claim and not my wife.

However, i am a bit concerned for the Housing benefit. I applied in November -15 and when I applied mentioned that my son and myself both British but wife on spouse visa dn no resource to public funds condition attached. I pay £450 and LHA is £103.56. I took all the documents to the council, my wages plus my wife's passport and mentioned that she is not allowed to claim. They wrote back awarded the claim now I am not sure if my wife was included or not. I then went back to confirm after receiving the payment to make sure that only 2 eligible people are included in the claim which the caseworker said yes that is the case. I know that LHA for 2 people is the same as a couple with a child which I have checked on the GOV. website. So the LHA rate is not increasing my benefit (did two calculations to conform this).

However, on the council letter under " How Much you need to live on" it says

For you (and your partner where applicable) 114.85
Because you ahve a dependent child or young person 66.90
Because you have at least one child or young person 17.45

Total £199.20


Now I understand that £66.90 and £17.45 is for my child. However, £114.85 I am confused if that includes my wife or not. By reading it I understand it does. But the advisor at the council said it is for you only (I only spotted it today). On my last visit to council they insisted that they have not included my wife in assessment. He also said that if I have made a claim as a single parent with a child, the amount would have been the same. I also told them that if I have any issues regarding the visa being rejected then it will be their mistake as I made every effort to explain and showed that my wife is not entitled to HB and should not be considered or included in the assessment. I even said that for example, if I was to receive £50 as a single parent with a child and if I include my wife then if the amount increase from £50 to more than i think it will be increasing my entitlement. The advisor said it would not and said the same thing that they have not included her in my eligibility for HB.

Any help advice much appreciated.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> I wish so no more hassle.
> 
> Can you guys also help me for the benefits query.
> 
> ...


Benefits can be a thorny issue, without full details of a claim and circumstances it would not be wise for anyone here to give hard and fast views. The variability of circumstances and allowances is personal to the Claimant and can only be reliably advised upon by sitting down in a one to one basis.
Your best course of action is make appointment at your Local CAB who have specialist advisors. Take along every relevant document used for your Claim along with a copy of the Benefits Office determination. You will then get confirmation or otherwise of the validity of your award.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> Benefits can be a thorny issue, without full details of a claim and circumstances it would not be wise for anyone here to give hard and fast views. The variability of circumstances and allowances is personal to the Claimant and can only be reliably advised upon by sitting down in a one to one basis.
> Your best course of action is make appointment at your Local CAB who have specialist advisors. Take along every relevant document used for your Claim along with a copy of the Benefits Office determination. You will then get confirmation or otherwise of the validity of your award.


Thank you and yes I understand your point. I have informed them since the beginning of the claim which is November 15 that my wife is subject to immigration control and no resource to public funds. All the advisers said that my entitlement does not include my wife but I was not satisfied as on the award letter it said couple. 

Today I went to see a manager and explained the same. Now the manager told me that legally because she is my wife, living with me and have a NI number, they have to include her on my assessment. I said i asked about it on three occasions and why I was given the wrong information. He said may be they did not understand the immigration rules. He said rather than using £80 they used £114.85 figure which is for a couple. I said I have been saying the same thing but no one understood my point. he goes we can not do an assessment without adding your wife on the claim even thou I am making the claim and not her. I made the claim in November 15 and so far only received £35. I have taken the following steps to solve the issues.

1. I have withdrawn my claim for HB.
2. I have paid back the £35 they credited into my account.
3. I have obtained the letter from the council stating that I have withdrawn my claim and the reason is because I feel that the calculation is incorrect as I do not believe it should include my wife.
4. The manager also said that withdrawing the claim fully and paying back the money means I never claimed because I have withdrawn my claim.
5. He also mentioned that if Home office rings them then they will explain that to them that I did not claim with the wrong intention and made every effort to explain that my wife is under immigration control and assessment should only include myself and my child. 

Now my questions are,

1. On FLRM I am only required to meet the financial requirements so skipping the 7B maintenance section which includes the benefits section. Now I can not complete that section as that would be wrong and at the end of the section 7A it says proceed to section 7C.

2. On public funds guidance it says that all the applications form includes a section where an applicant will be asked about the benefits but that is not the case with the FLRM.

3. Should I include a letter letting them know about my tax credits and then explain the HB situation and includes the council letter.

4. As I am not required to complete 7B, should I just not say anything and wait and see what happens. I should not be considered to lied about the public funds as the FLRM does not ask for it to be filled in.


Any advice much appreciated as I am applying within 2 days now.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Evga123 said:


> Thank you and yes I understand your point. I have informed them since the beginning of the claim which is November 15 that my wife is subject to immigration control and no resource to public funds. All the advisers said that my entitlement does not include my wife but I was not satisfied as on the award letter it said couple.
> 
> Today I went to see a manager and explained the same. Now the manager told me that legally because she is my wife, living with me and have a NI number, they have to include her on my assessment. I said i asked about it on three occasions and why I was given the wrong information. He said may be they did not understand the immigration rules. He said rather than using £80 they used £114.85 figure which is for a couple. I said I have been saying the same thing but no one understood my point. he goes we can not do an assessment without adding your wife on the claim even thou I am making the claim and not her. I made the claim in November 15 and so far only received £35. I have taken the following steps to solve the issues.
> 
> ...


Housing Benefits are complex. You do need a letter from the HB Manager saying the application was erroneously processed, also you must be truthful and explain why you choose to Claim in November.


----------



## Evga123 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyf said:


> Housing Benefits are complex. You do need a letter from the HB Manager saying the application was erroneously processed, also you must be truthful and explain why you choose to Claim in November.


I have the letter saying what I said earlier. What I was thinking how to include that on the from since section 7b does not apply to me and I can not fill in a section on a form where it states "You are not required to complete this section if completing 7A". 

I think I am just going to apply as normal and if they inquire then I have the letters, e-mails and dates and timing of my visits to council about it. Plus on top of the principal officer has assured me that I did not make a mistake and I have a letter to prove it.


I do not think that I need to explain why I choose to apply for HB as on the same principal as CTX, WTX and CB, I am British and entitled to those funds in my own right plus my wife did not claim none of the above and any other. As far as the HB concerned I had the same in my mind but obviously little bit different the way they calculated which I have sorted out so fingers crossed.

Thank you all for all your advice which is much appreciated and I will update the forum regarding the outcome of the application.


----------

